# Painting Bee Hives



## Foxhound (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in the beekeeping business and currently use kilz primer and exterior latex paint. I don't buy any particular brand, but kilz is the standard primer I use. We paint only the exterior of our equipment, not the inside where bees are. I don't know much about the make up of paint. 
*
My question is, Is it wise to use primer then a coat of latex or is it better to only use two coats of latex? *

Inside a hive is a fairly humid environment that is constantly exposed to sun and rain. Breathability is important for the wood, so I have been told primer can inhibit that. The wood would last at least half a decade (cypress), so ideally the paint would last a long time under abuse as well. 

I have access to good discounts for pittsburgh paints, but havn't used any yet. We don't go through a lot of paint, maybe 5 gallons every few months. Any recommendations you have for brands or specifics would be really appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Why not use a semi transparent stain? Gives the wood some protection while letting it breath


----------



## Foxhound (Jan 6, 2016)

journeymanPainter said:


> Why not use a semi transparent stain? Gives the wood some protection while letting it breath


I'd be worried about the sun deteriorating the stain. My understanding is that paint will typically outlast stain by many years. 

Plus white boxes are a traditional finish for bee hives.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Foxhound said:


> I'd be worried about the sun deteriorating the stain. My understanding is that paint will typically outlast stain by many years.
> 
> Plus white boxes are a traditional finish for bee hives.


Yes, paint lasts longer than stain, BUT allows for more breathability. If you throw on a coat of an exterior semi trans stain every few years you should be fine. You can even get your stain in white.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I kept bees years ago before I was a painter and painted hives with whatever paint was on sale because the longevity of the paint was the least of my worries. Hive bodies get so beat up from throwing them around that paint maintenance was minor compared to keeping the boxes nailed together.Hive bodies are painted white to be reflective and help keep the hive cool in the summer. I had a friend that painted two sides black and turned them to face the sun in the winter time. Paint them and don't worry about it, pull the honey and collect the pollen and worry about colony collapse instead.


----------



## paf9485 (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a customer ask for Copper Napthenate for bee hives once. 

He said that he did his research and found it to be least harmful to the bees that would be a wood preservative. He said that this is what sailors used many, many years ago to prevent the ropes on the sails from rotting out.

Just a thought...

Dave


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

This has got to be one of the finest examples of not wanting to have your customers upset with you. How do you get the bees to 'vacate' the premises during the painting process?


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> This has got to be one of the finest examples of not wanting to have your customers upset with you. How do you get the bees to 'vacate' the premises during the painting process?



Modern country music usually runs me off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

